# Hi from Rebel.com



## brett__ (Dec 9, 2020)

Hey all.  Im CTO at Rebel.com.  Im in Ottawa. 

Frank invited me. Hey Frank .


----------



## whiteknight (Dec 9, 2020)

Hi brett welcome to dn


----------



## jaydub__ (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi Brett...welcome!


----------



## Nafti (Dec 10, 2020)

Welcome Brett! Great to have you here.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey [notify]brett[/notify] glad to see you made it, I am going to activate Representative status for you, that gives you extra perks


----------



## domains (Dec 10, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## judgemind (Dec 10, 2020)

brett said:
			
		

> Hey all.  Im CTO at Rebel.com.  Im in Ottawa.
> 
> Frank invited me. Hey Frank .



welcome Brett!


----------



## FM__ (Dec 11, 2020)

brett said:
			
		

> Hey all.  Im CTO at Rebel.com.  Im in Ottawa.
> 
> Frank invited me. Hey Frank .



Good to see you here, [notify]brett[/notify]. We've got more than one Frank here ;-) I know I sent you an email about dn.ca as well.


----------



## dancarls (Dec 12, 2020)

Hey Brett Welcome!


----------



## domains (Dec 12, 2020)

now about the domain control panel at Rebel...


----------



## Spex (Dec 19, 2020)

Hello and welcome fellow Ottawan


----------



## LovelyLynda__ (Dec 20, 2020)

Hello [notify]brett[/notify] welcome to dn.ca  *ROSE*


----------



## Bob Hawkes__ (Jan 3, 2021)

Great to have Rebel represented in the forum, Brett.
Best wishes for 2021, both at Rebel and personally.
Bob


----------

